# Silent Hill: Revelation 3D - Erster HD-Trailer zur Videospiele-Verfilmung - Besser als der Vorgänger?



## MichaelBonke (28. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Silent Hill: Revelation 3D - Erster HD-Trailer zur Videospiele-Verfilmung - Besser als der Vorgänger? * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Silent Hill: Revelation 3D - Erster HD-Trailer zur Videospiele-Verfilmung - Besser als der Vorgänger?


----------



## vogelpommes (28. Juli 2012)

Bitte... Keine dieser Verfilmungen versteht oder erreicht nur ansatzweise die Qualität der Vorlage!


----------



## Cryzen (28. Juli 2012)

hammer = kino zeit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danthe (28. Juli 2012)

vogelpommes schrieb:


> Bitte... Keine dieser Verfilmungen versteht oder erreicht nur ansatzweise die Qualität der Vorlage!


 
Der erste Silent Hill-Film soll aber wirklich gut gewesen sein! 
(Auch wenn ich nicht auf Horror stehe)


----------



## Mkwast (28. Juli 2012)

Der erste Teil war nicht übel umgesetzt, eine der wenigen Spiele Verfilmungen die nicht so schlecht waren wie der Rest. Resident Evil war da lächerlich. ich bfürchte allerdings dass das 3D Feature wieder im Vordergrund steht und die Story an 2. Stelle. Der Trailer war mir jedenfalls zu überzogen und zu sehr verändert im vergleich zum Silent Hill 3 spiel....


----------



## golani79 (28. Juli 2012)

Der erste Teil hat mir ganz gut gefallen - bin schon auf Revelation gespannt.


----------



## kidou1304 (28. Juli 2012)

vogelpommes schrieb:


> Bitte... Keine dieser Verfilmungen versteht oder erreicht nur ansatzweise die Qualität der Vorlage!



langsam aber sicher wird mir schlecht bei solchen Kommentaren.  (sry nix gegen dich..nur gegen den Kommentar  )

Was erwartet ihr denn bitte eigentlich? Wie oft muss man sowas von Leuten lesen die aber auch wirklich KEINERLEI Kompromissbereitschaft zeigen wenn es um eine Spielverfilmung geht. Begreift ihr überhaupt dass der Film bei so vielen wie möglichen ankommen soll/muss? vorallem wenn er viel Geld in der Mache verschlingt?? Kaum ein Spiel kann zu 100% so wie es ist, als Film auf die Leinwand gebracht werden und dann noch Massen an Zuschauern anlocken. 

Klar gibt es auch Fälle bei denen es möglich wäre, aber die sind nicht grade oft vertreten. Außerdem nennt man gewissen Anpassungen etc auch "künstlerische freiheit". Solange es nicht derartiger Umsetzungsmüll ala "Last Airbender" wird, kann man schon halbwegs zufrieden sein. Ich habe nix dagegen wenn man solch einen Film noch näher am original haben möchte, aber man muss auch mal mit seinen Erwartungen/forderungen aufm Teppich bleiben.

Mich spricht der trailer an und das als nicht SilentHillGame-Fan. Siehe da, der Regisseur hat es geschafft mich, der das SPiel fast gar nicht kennt, zu locken. So wie es der erste Film schon geschafft hat, weil sie als Film für sich ganz gut sind. So finde ich sollte man das ganze auch oft betrachten. Nich erwarten man sieht das Spiel jetzt auf leinwand nur mit schauspielern, sondern einfach mal den Film als solchen schauen und dann urteilen ohne Bezug zur Vorlage zu nehmen. Es gibt immer Sache die nicht wie im Originalen sind..das geht halt nicht anders.

Gott zum gruße und so..

Man sieht sich im Kino!..(yay auch noch in 3D gruseln^^)


----------



## kidou1304 (28. Juli 2012)

vogelpommes schrieb:


> Bitte... Keine dieser Verfilmungen versteht oder erreicht nur ansatzweise die Qualität der Vorlage!



langsam aber sicher wird mir schlecht bei solchen Kommentaren.  (sry nix gegen dich..nur gegen den Kommentar  )

Was erwartet ihr denn bitte eigentlich? Wie oft muss man sowas von Leuten lesen die aber auch wirklich KEINERLEI Kompromissbereitschaft zeigen wenn es um eine Spielverfilmung geht. Begreift ihr überhaupt dass der Film bei so vielen wie möglichen ankommen soll/muss? vorallem wenn er viel Geld in der Mache verschlingt?? Kaum ein Spiel kann zu 100% so wie es ist, als Film auf die Leinwand gebracht werden und dann noch Massen an Zuschauern anlocken. 

Klar gibt es auch Fälle bei denen es möglich wäre, aber die sind nicht grade oft vertreten. Außerdem nennt man gewissen Anpassungen etc auch "künstlerische freiheit". Solange es nicht derartiger Umsetzungsmüll ala "Last Airbender" wird, kann man schon halbwegs zufrieden sein. Ich habe nix dagegen wenn man solch einen Film noch näher am original haben möchte, aber man muss auch mal mit seinen Erwartungen/forderungen aufm Teppich bleiben.

Mich spricht der trailer an und das als nicht SilentHillGame-Fan. Siehe da, der Regisseur hat es geschafft mich, der das SPiel fast gar nicht kennt, zu locken. So wie es der erste Film schon geschafft hat, weil sie als Film für sich ganz gut sind. So finde ich sollte man das ganze auch oft betrachten. Nich erwarten man sieht das Spiel jetzt auf leinwand nur mit schauspielern, sondern einfach mal den Film als solchen schauen und dann urteilen ohne Bezug zur Vorlage zu nehmen. Es gibt immer Sache die nicht wie im Originalen sind..das geht halt nicht anders.

Gott zum gruße und so..

Man sieht sich im Kino!..(yay auch noch in 3D gruseln^^)


----------



## kidou1304 (28. Juli 2012)

wtf...doppelter post..pls einen löschen, danke


----------



## Sleipnir4 (28. Juli 2012)

"Der erste Silent Hill-Film (2006), übrigens mit Heathers Vater Harry als zentrale Figur..."

Die Zentrale Figur des ersten Films hat doch wohl die Mutter gespielt. Der Vater war ging eher in Richtung Statist.

@kidou1304
Das ist doch bei Büchern die selbe Laier. Der Film zum Buch ist angeblich immer schlechter, egal wie gut der Film ist.


----------



## lars9401 (29. Juli 2012)

Sieht mir leider zu sehr nach nem "Wir-brauchen-unbedingt-auch-einen-3D-Film"-Film aus.


----------



## weisauchnicht (29. Juli 2012)

Sieht ja stark nach der verfilmung von silent hill 3 aus,wenn mein gedächtnis mir da nichts vorgaukelt.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (29. Juli 2012)

Auf jeden Fall viel versprechend, wenn auch viele Komponenten schon bekannt sind. Das war aber bei den  Spielen auch so. Insbesondere die neueren Teile, "Quasi" Remakes durch andere Programmierteams griffen z.T. auf die Gestalten zurück, weil sie "cool" waren. In den ersten Games sollten die ja eine tiefere Bedeutung "visualisieren", z.B. der Pyramidhead. Genauso wie die Schauplatze, die auch mit der Hintergrundgeschichte der Protagonisten verrwoben waren.

Immerhin ist ein "neues" Monster kurz sehen. Ich bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Kheenu (25. September 2012)

So sieht das ja ganz ok aus, Atmosphäre scheint ähnlich wie beim 1. Teil zu sein. Was mir nur komisch vorkommt, wie geht das mit der Story, die sind doch im 1. Teil am Ende in ner anderen Dimension, wie kann die jetzt am Anfang fröhlich zur Schule gehen und sich mit ihrem Vadder unterhalten?


----------

